# Where can I buy Laurel Berry oil in the UK



## nikky (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone knows where I can get laurel berry oil in the UK? I have searched for good 3months with no success. Be Scented in the USA stocks this beautiful oil but I don't find it in the UK, I must be missing something. All your help and suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 16, 2017)

Atragarden.com - ships from Turkey.  The price was comparable (for me) including shipping when compared to BeScented. However I chose to order from BeScented as she's a small business.


----------



## nikky (Jul 16, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> Atragarden.com - ships from Turkey.  The price was comparable (for me) including shipping when compared to BeScented. However I chose to order from BeScented as she's a small business.



Thanks Lenarenee for your reply,
I have checked Astragarden and have sent a message for pricing.
If I may ask, are you in the UK? If yes do you use the oil in your product? Cos I read from another thread on this forum someone mentioned that it was banned in the EU for cosmetic use . But I don't see any reference to confirm if this is true.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 16, 2017)

No, I'm on the west coast of the US.

I have no idea if laurel berry oil is banned in the UK. I do know the name is often confused with an essential oil (who's name I can't say with 100% certainty), and I wonder that's actually the item that's banned.
I'm going to do some digging around on the subject...

....fast forward...
Looks like the essential oil is produced from the leaves of the Laurus Nobilis plant. http://www.edenbotanicals.com/laurel-leaf-organic.html  If you look toward the bottom of their section on the essential oil, it talks about causing possible sensitivity issues, and being a carcinogen in rodents. 

The oil for soaping comes from the FRUIT of the same plant. So far I've seen no safety precautions on its use. I also know that the UK imports and sells a lot of Aleppo soap.

I'm there's a source you can contact in the UK about whether laurel berry oil is allowed for cosmetic use.


----------



## nikky (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Lenarenee, 
I have confirmed from a reliable source and I was made to understand that there is no ban on the use of Laurel Berry oil in the UK. Also I got a quote from Asragaden for 1kg oil plus shipping to the UK for 65USD. And am also envisaging there will be an extra charge for  import duty. Am going to think about it and keep look for it here and maybe I could be lucky to see a supplier.


----------

